# Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...



## blubba (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

leider habe ich beim Bau meiner Sandsteintrockenmauer im Teich wohl einen Steinsplitter durch die Folie (EPDM 1,15mm) getreten.

Das Ergebnis ist ein kleines Loch bzw. ein kleiner Schlitz von etwa 3mm Größe. Ich habe jetzt erst einmal etwas Innotec auf die Verletzung geschmiert in der Hoffnung es damit dicht zu bekommen.:beten

Bevor ich jetzt aber Sand, Pflanzen und Wasser einbringe, würde ich gerne eure Meinung hören, ob das Innotec zur dauerhaften Abdichtung ausreicht, oder ob ich sicherheitshalber doch spez. Reparaturmaterial für EPDM-Folien verwenden muss?

Schönen Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...*

Hallo Heiko

Ich würde in jedem Fall die EPDM Folie entsprechend reinigen und dann mit Innotech einen EPDM Flicken darüber kleben. Firestone nennt den Reiniger "Splice Wash"
Schau mal hier wegen der genauen Anleitung: http://www.firestonelining.eu/lining/tech_data/tech_guidelines/_down/_de/TECH-DATA-SHEET.pdf

Das sollte dann dicht bleiben.
Nur Innotech würde ich nicht vertrauen - aber das kommt natürlich auch darauf an, in welcher  Tiefe das Loch im Teich sich befindet (höherer Wasserdruck je tiefer).

Viel Glück,

Knut


----------



## Kuton (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...*

Hallo,

Innotech gehe ich zwar morgen auch kaufen (da mein neuer Filter an den Dichtungen nicht dicht werden will), aber für EPDM würde ich nicht unbedingt diesen Kleber benutzen.

EPDM ist "Gummi". Und wie früher bei den Fahrradschläuchen gibt es hier die passenden Kleber, die das Gummi anlösen und absolut dicht kleben.

Einfach mal EPDM Kleber eingeben.

Ich kuck auch mal gleich, wo du wohnst, hab noch 1 Liter von dem Zeug hier rumstehen.
Und EPDM Reste hätte ich auch genug 

Ok Postleitzahl Anfang sagt mir "weit weit weg" 

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...*

Hallo Heiko,
für eine "korrekte" Verklebung von EPDM müsstest Du nach den entsprechenden Vorschriften verfahren, die dem Flicken eines Fahrradschlauchs entsprechen. Dein Innotec-Vorschlag sollte dennoch ausreichend sein. Ziel einer solchen Verklebung sollte sein, dass nicht mehr Wasser versickert, als zu Beginn der Reparatur. Die durch die Undichtigkeit versickernde Menge sollte kleiner als die Verdunstungsmenge sein.


----------



## blubba (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...*

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!
Ob und wieviel Wasser durch das Loch versickert kann ich nicht sagen, da der Teich neu angelegt ist und noch kein Wasser eingefüllt wurde.

Ich werde heute Nachmittag noch mal bei meinem Händler fragen ob es EPDM Rep.-Material auch in kleinen Mengen gibt. Ich habe aber gesehen, dass auch Innotec mit EPDM-Flicken als Rep-Material verkauft wird.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich wenn ich heute kein spez. Flickzeug bekomme noch ein Folienstück mit Innotec darüber kleben. Eigentlich sollte das dieses winzige Loch doch dauerhaft abdichten...oder?
Ich möchte den Teich aber auf keinen Fall nächstes Jahr wieder kompl. leer machen weil es doch nicht gehalten hat.

Ich würde mich sehr über weitere Tipps freuen!

Schönen Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...*

Hallo Heiko

Da die Verklebung vermutlich ja keine großen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird, sollte das schon mit Innotec halten. Ist nach Hersteller ja auch für Gummi geeignet.
Aber ich kann nur empfehlen, das EPDM gut zu reinigen und aufzurauhen! Bei mit war die EPDM Folie mit Talkum oder so etwas eingepudert.
Dann hält Innotec sehr gut nachdem es abgebunden hat ( ich habe profilaktisch eine Fläche überklebt, da ich eine Undichtigkeit nicht finden konnte).

Wird schon klappen...

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...*

Hallo Heiko

Ich würde den Sicheren Weg wählen und ein Stück Folie drauf kleben. Das dumme bei der EDPM-Folie ist nämlich, dass sie sehr leicht reißt, wenn mal der Anfang gemacht ist. Ich hab das mit den Resten vom meiner Folie extra ausprobiert und ich konnte es echt nicht glauben. Einmal den Schnitt mit dem Messer begonnen, kann man sie reißen, wie Papier. Deswegen wäre es besser, wenn das Loch nicht einfach nur mit Kleber beschmiert (zugeschmiert) ist sondern die Folie großflächig um das Loch der Spannung nicht nachgeben kann und ihre Form behält und sich somit auch kein "Start-Riss" bildet.

Grüße Michael


----------



## blubba (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kleines Loch in EPDM Folie, brauche Rat...*

Hallo,

danke nochmal an Alle für eure Tipps und Anregungen!

Ich habe gestern Nachmittag noch einen runden Flicken von 10 cm Durchmesser zugeschnitten, ordentlich Innotec draufgeschmiert, drübergelegt, festgedrückt und das rausquellende Material an den Rändern über den Flickenrand geschmiert. Ich bin zwar ein Übervorsichtiger Mensch, aber auch ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei dem kleinen Loch dort noch etwas passiert.

Heute werde ich die ersten 30 cm mit Sand abdecken und so hoch Wasser einfüllen, wenn nächste Woche meine Pflanzen kommen wird der Rest eingefüllt.

Drückt mir die Daumen das Alles gut geht.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Heiko


----------

